# Ships Without Sailors



## Kirkhill (16 Oct 2014)

> Autonomous Swarmboats: The Road to CARACaS
> 
> 
> (Source: US Navy; issued Oct 15, 2014)
> ...



http://www.defense-aerospace.com/article-view/release/158009/more-on-us-navy%E2%80%99s-autonomous-swarmboats.html

This technology is equally applicable to air vehicles:

http://www.defensenews.com/article/20130612/C4ISR/306120029/Drone-Swarm-Networks-Small-UAVs-Offer-Big-Capabilities

And to submarine vehicles:

http://ieeexplore.ieee.org/xpl/login.jsp?tp=&arnumber=6847925&url=http%3A%2F%2Fieeexplore.ieee.org%2Fiel7%2F6839150%2F6847911%2F06847925.pdf%3Farnumber%3D6847925


----------

